# French Oscars



## ChrisMcD (Aug 28, 2017)

This may be of interest
WWII Japanese aircraft in postwar French service

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the link Chris, some good info there


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2017)

I agree


----------

